# 40K Digital Release Schedule (Updated: 6 Aug 2012)



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Was doing my daily "Sisters of Battle" search to see if anything new came up and stumbled upon this via a post by Stickmonkey over at Warseer:



> August:
> Should be up Saturday.
> Codex: Daemons (obvious)
> How to Paint Chaos Daemons
> ...


I'm officially excited for December. I hope it's true (well that and they get a minor update)!

UPDATE (4 August 2012):
Update from Stickmonkey:



> Had a conversation with my source about the digital releases. Apparently, I was confused on the release schedules. Digital releases will NOT coincide with a model or physical book release weekend to spread out the offerings. I was originally told first weekend of the month, and this was true for July. However it's apparently the first weekend without a model release. This means there could be something nearly every week coming out.
> 
> Pattern like this:
> 1. Big release ( new models, codex, army books, etc.)
> ...


So there we go, not only an update about the Digital Book schedule, but an update to how the release schedule should look in the future.

I'll be keeping up on this and updating it as we reach each milestone jut to keep track of accuracy.

UPDATE: 6 August 2012 - Added the new release.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

wha wha wait, you mean a NEW codex for SoB or just the WD dex released digitally?

Also, are these all iBook only or pdf?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> wha wha wait, you mean a NEW codex for SoB or just the WD dex released digitally?
> 
> Also, are these all iBook only or pdf?


This all there was when I found it. It was just posted today.

I'm guessing iBook though as that's what GW's recent Digital Releases have been.

As for if it'll be something new or something old....I don't know. Maybe the WD book with some updates?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Good news on the Sisters but now I am waiting for them to come out on something other than the iPad, Digital Editions would do !


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Something else stickmonkey said peaked my interest.


> Originally Posted by *violenceha*
> No digital white dwarf?
> It's coming, just not thru iBooks.


Does this mean possible port to android or kindle?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear Lord I hope so. Honestly I'd probably buy the lot if they came out for my Kobo


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Something else stickmonkey said peaked my interest.
> 
> 
> Does this mean possible port to android or kindle?


Or maybe a digital copy through the website. Digital White Dwarfs would solve the OOP problem, assuming they maintain the server space for them.

Now if they could just get all the back issues online too. There are great tutorials in some of those old magazines that deserve to get online (WD293 for example had sculpting green stuff fire for flamers!).


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Zion said:


> Or maybe a digital copy through the website. Digital White Dwarfs would solve the OOP problem, assuming they maintain the server space for them.


It seems like it would be a logical step as they're hiring a firm known for their online presence to ramp up their digital products. I would be more apt to sign up for WD if I could get access right away to it and didn't have to wait two months to start receiving issues.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the sisters codex in December is intriguing, november has historically been the month when they release the newly revamped army,DE and Necrons,being the latest two, so to put out the digital in december is very interesting....


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

huzzzah BitsandKits has confirmed that the Sisters will be released in November !

(just short cutting the rumour mill for ya.)

It'd make a nice Xmas pressie


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have been predicting a november 2012 release for the sisters for two years, though to be fair i also predicted the end of the world this year when i spent some time in south america, so if either of my predictions come true we could be very happy or dead.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i have been predicting a november 2012 release for the sisters for two years, though to be fair i also predicted the end of the world this year when i spent some time in south america, so if either of my predictions come true we could be very happy or dead.


So I'll get more Sisters or permanent time off from work? Works for me!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i have been predicting a november 2012 release for the sisters for two years, though to be fair i also predicted the end of the world this year when i spent some time in south america, so if either of my predictions come true we could be very happy or dead.


Or very happy then very dead.

I'm torn. I have an iPad and considered getting the 6th ed rulebook and new CSM codex digitally. I didn't buy the BRB yet. But, I don't know how long I'll have my iPad 2. Its so much easier then dragging around the BRB alone, not to mention the additional codexes. But, will the convience and ease of use justify the extra cost. I assume it will cost a bit more.

I have every codex, FAQ, and the BRB in pdf on the iPad and its cool, but a pain navigating a huge pdf. But, I buy every codex/BRB that I have an army for and I bring them to play. I like the setup of the sample digital SM codex so that won't be a problem. Guess I might as well skip the BRB and get the mini one and get the digital CSM dex. Maybe get the BRB later.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Consider this 3rd Hand Material at best:

Through a friend of mine who gets the occasional tidbit of information (and even more occasionally it's not him being spun up on something that's interesting but false) there was a strong hint that there is indeed something Sisters related in December. Take it with a lot of salt though.

Personally I'm hoping that the Digital Codex will be tied into an actual codex release and plastic kits, but I've yet to see more from anywhere so far on what -exactly- is coming.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, that a digital version of a new codex would definitely have to coincide with the hard copy.

As much as I would like this to be true, the fact that this is going to be released in December and that Dark Angels are mostly likely slotted for January makes a substantial release unlikely.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

generally speaking gw dont do a "new" release over december


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

jigplums said:


> generally speaking gw dont do a "new" release over december


Generally speaking GW don't do a lot of things. It doesn't mean they can't though.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

GW has recently been doing all sorts of stuff they would never do.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> GW has recently been doing all sorts of stuff they would never do.


One of those things had better be a Belial model with interesting stats. Especially if I have to wait THAT long for the book. It's been 3 freaking editions and he's just an old Captain. 

Sisters is almost tempting though, if they were plastic or at least affordable.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I was just surfing the web looking for ways to convert iBook to Epub and no dice. Its written specifically for iBook and things like Calibre can't convert it. And they say it would take a lot of work to write that program so it most likely won't be done. There was code and stuff posted but I'll have to take their word for it. So, you can't buy it from iTunes and covert it to your Kindle. Now if they open it up to more formats you could buy any other digital book format and convert them to another format with free programs.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Zion said:


> Consider this 3rd Hand Material at best:
> 
> Through a friend of mine who gets the occasional tidbit of information (and even more occasionally it's not him being spun up on something that's interesting but false) there was a strong hint that there is indeed something Sisters related in December. Take it with a lot of salt though.
> 
> Personally I'm hoping that the Digital Codex will be tied into an actual codex release and plastic kits, but I've yet to see more from anywhere so far on what -exactly- is coming.


If they came up with Plastic sisters... I'd have to mortgage the house because my wife has dictated that she's building a Sisters Army the day it goes plastic... now with those books they are writing about the sisters my wife just plowing through those.

Perhaps this is an attempt to get more female friendly armies in the game? I know my wife prefers to play girls in all her games (Though I know that is not the norm and there are exceptions)

As well I hope that this company helping GW knows that there is more and more tablets coming out from different company's and they are losing market points to people when they do Apple only.

While I love my iPhone I find the iPad to be a bit limited on what I want my Tablet to do, and I'm looking at other versions. I have friends who can't afford iPads so they have cheaper tablets, all of us would buy a digital codex if it was an option for non-apple readers


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

While I would love for Sisters to get released as an actual newly published codex, I am sure this is just a digital translation for the current WD codex. Though I am not sure how successful such a thing would be as its not all that available for the public considering quite a lot of people do not own an Ipad.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah Andrew, it seems strange, releasing a codex as -only- available via iPad with no physical copy. Does that perhaps give weight to a possible full physical codex? Maybe...

My hope is at least for an update and several new models like Daemons recieved recently.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Update from Stickmonkey:



> Had a conversation with my source about the digital releases. Apparently, I was confused on the release schedules. Digital releases will NOT coincide with a model or physical book release weekend to spread out the offerings. I was originally told first weekend of the month, and this was true for July. However it's apparently the first weekend without a model release. This means there could be something nearly every week coming out.
> 
> Pattern like this:
> 1. Big release ( new models, codex, army books, etc.)
> ...


So there we go, not only an update about the Digital Book schedule, but an update to how the release schedule should look in the future.

[Added to the first post for easy of reference]


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Double post for the update. 

6th August Digital Releases added to the first post as well as an update on how accurate the initial prediction was. I'll add more if more comes later in the month.


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Zion said:


> Double post for the update.
> 
> 6th August Digital Releases added to the first post as well as an update on how accurate the initial prediction was. I'll add more if more comes later in the month.


check out the pick on Gdubs wesite for digital releases... it show the "alter of war:space marines" book b4 the warhammer empire book. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=22200010a


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Azrell said:


> check out the pick on Gdubs wesite for digital releases... it show the "alter of war:space marines" book b4 the warhammer empire book.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=22200010a


Yup, that's the second one in my lis of what was released. Looks to be a game sceario for players with Codex: Space Marine.

So we're seeing a return of army specific missions the?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I can say pretty confidently that this thread is going to be wrong about everything.

If you say enough things that are probable, you will get some right. 1 out of 5 is pretty bad especially when you are going with the safest things.

It wouldn't be so bad if the one thing they got right was the empire codex....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If they teamed up with Amazon and Kindle, they'd make a killing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Eleven said:


> I think I can say pretty confidently that this thread is going to be wrong about everything.
> 
> If you say enough things that are probable, you will get some right. 1 out of 5 is pretty bad especially when you are going with the safest things.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if the one thing they got right was the empire codex....


I don't put the nail in the coffin anymore. After the debacle of the WD Sisters codex and the strife that was brought by Ghost21 I try to stay impartial to the rumors. Hopeful, but impartial.

Of course I want Sisters to get an update in December, but if we're already looking at things shifting about then we may see them sooner. If not then we know they won't be getting worse for now.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> If not then we know they won't be getting worse for now.


Unless something new and really powerful comes out for most of the other armies which they don't have any access to... oh wait.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Unless something new and really powerful comes out for most of the other armies which they don't have any access to... oh wait.


The Rending Pony?









More seriously, I don't really see the reason for the hate on what we have. 3rd Edition we where The Inquisition (feature the Sisters of Battle) and now we're ACTUALLY the Sisters of battle. Not only does the army play solidly, but switching to a new edition actually made it better.

Yes I want an update for Sisters, but I want it to be a good one. Getting all caught up in what we lost means we ignore what we have and the fact that most of it works. We've got our solid core, everything else will be integrated onto this. It's really just a question of what it is and what it'll do.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I want a Canoness with a jump pack, or Celestians that are better than Space Marines... lol. Actually, this discuss would go in circles. It seems safe to say however that GW isn't doing a real SoB release any time in the foreseeable future. 

Is it just me or do SoB players have a lot in common with a cult. We are always obsessively talking about the big day when our salvation shall be at hand, but argue about how and when it's going to happen. Any little hint or rumour gets scrutinized into oblivion as we feast on whatever tiny scrap is tossed our way.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I want a Canoness with a jump pack, or Celestians that are better than Space Marines... lol. Actually, this discuss would go in circles. It seems safe to say however that GW isn't doing a real SoB release any time in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Is it just me or do SoB players have a lot in common with a cult. We are always obsessively talking about the big day when our salvation shall be at hand, but argue about how and when it's going to happen. Any little hint or rumour gets scrutinized into oblivion as we feast on whatever tiny scrap is tossed our way.


We're just fanatical about our fanatics.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Wasn't it MCC who said it, that we had Stockholm Syndrome?

For the record, we do.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Zion said:


> I don't put the nail in the coffin anymore. After the debacle of the WD Sisters codex and the strife that was brought by Ghost21 I try to stay impartial to the rumors. Hopeful, but impartial.
> 
> Of course I want Sisters to get an update in December, but if we're already looking at things shifting about then we may see them sooner. If not then we know they won't be getting worse for now.


I feel your pain about the white dwarf update. Even though the daemons update actually improved the codex, now there is a big part of the codex out there in a white dwarf that not all daemon players are gonna have. 

Sad fact is these white dwarf updates are probably about to get much more common. A fact tht would be fine if we had access to the electronic codices. And even if we did have access to them, we won't have them all done for 3 years. 

I'm going to make a prediction! The fact that the electronic daemons codice was not released this month means that they have an entirely new daemons codice in the works. It will be the codice after dark angels, not tau.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

This came up in another rumor thread on Warseer:



Stickmonkey said:


> Yes. I did. And at the time I posted, the info I had was WFB army books were on hold indefinitely. Adding it into my order list of 40k releases really screwed things up. And we will get LOTR stuff starting late this year early next digitally as well. However, I expect the order of 40k releases to stay the same. It is what it is. I don't have anyone handing me a piece of paper with names and dates on it.
> 
> What every one needs to bear in mind is that a rumor is a single state of information. You cannot have a true rumor or a false rumor. Once it's proven it becomes a fact, not a rumor. And once disproven, it was either inaccurate, or a lie!  I try to vet what I hear as best I can to make it be as accurate as I can. But as others can tell you, it's not always easy to separate the wheat from the chafe.
> 
> Cheers.


So expect this to be wrong since things have apparently changed.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If you walk into a GW store with printed out copies of the Sisters of Battle rules will they tell you to get out? I've found the codex online apart from the special characters and wondering whether having the white dwarf is a must.


----------

